# General > Upcoming Events >  Ultimate Hunter Course

## Cowboy06

On this weekend on Sunday. 
Details on web at www.sparrowhawk.co.Nz
Check out some of the prizes up for grabs on our Facebook page.

----------


## Mathias

See you there....

----------

